# Vì sao cánh cửa tủ lạnh bị hở và cách khắc phục



## thanhnam (27/7/18)

*Bạn mở tủ lạnh hoặc tủ đông để lấy thứ gì đó, đóng lại nhưng cánh tủ không hoàn toàn đóng kín, và thức ăn không còn lạnh như trước. Đó là một tình huống khó chịu, nhưng không khó sửa chữa.*

Sau đây là những việc cần làm khi bạn gặp tình huống này, cửa tủ lạnh không đóng kín, theo tư vấn của trang _CNET._

*Những lý do phổ biến khiến cánh tủ không đóng kín*
Bạn đã kiểm tra xem trong tủ lạnh có để đồ vật gì vướng khiến cửa không đóng được kín, nhưng vẫn không được. Thực ra, rất ít lý do khiến cánh tủ khong đóng kín, và cũng rất dễ khắc phục.

- _Có quá nhiều đồ để ở thành tủ lạnh_. Hãy loại bỏ những đồ nặng ở thành tủ lạnh, như chai sữa hoặc nước trái cây, để giảm trọng lượng.

- _Tủ lạnh không cân. _Nếu mặt trước của tủ lạnh vẫn nghiêng về phía trước, cửa tủ sẽ không đóng chặt. Hãy kiểm tra độ cân bằng của tủ lạnh và sau đó điều chỉnh lại.

- _Các bản lề không thẳng. _Số năm sử dụng có thể làm căng các bản lề tủ lạnh, khiến chúng bị chùng xuống. Hãy vặn chặt lại và điều chỉnh bản lề bằng tuốc nơ vít.
Nếu tất cả các hiện tượng trên đều không phải là thủ phạm, hãy kiểm tra phần gioăng của cánh tủ lạnh.



​
*Kiểm tra gioăng*
Bộ phận gioăng quanh cửa tủ lạnh hoặc tủ đông – hay còn được gọi là miếng đệm, sẽ niêm phong không khí lạnh kín trong tủ lạnh để thức ăn luôn tươi mới. Một phần gioăng bị hỏng sẽ khiến tủ lạnh không thể duy trì nhiệt độ an toàn, chưa kể đến việc hóa đơn tiền điện của bạn sẽ tăng vì tủ lạnh phải hoạt động nhiều hơn để giữ lạnh.

Gioăng tủ lạnh cơ bản một dải cao su nằm chặt vào rãnh xung quanh mép cửa. Đôi khi, gioăng văng ra và chỉ cần được đẩy lùi lại.

Hãy dùng tay chạy dọc theo các cạnh cánh cửa khi đã đóng lại. Nếu bạn cảm thấy có một chút gió lạnh, bạn sẽ tìm ra khu vực gioăng bị trật ra. Sử dụng tăm bông, tra một ít dầu mỡ vào rãnh bên dưới lớp gioăng lỏng. Điều này sẽ giúp đẩy miếng gioăng cao su trở lại vị trí dễ dàng hơn và giúp bịt kín bất kỳ chỗ rò rỉ nào. Sau đó, chỉ cần đẩy gioăng trở lại rãnh.

*Làm sạch gioăng*
Đôi khi cửa tủ lạnh không đóng kín chỉ vì gioăng bị bẩn. Dùng một cái bát, trộn nước ấm với một giọt chất lỏng nước rửa chén. Nhúng một chiếc bàn chải đánh răng cũ vào hỗn hợp đó và sử dụng nó để chà sạch gioăng. Sau đó, lau miếng đệm đó bằng khăn ướt.

Để ngăn ngừa bụi bẩn trên gioăng, hãy tiến hành vệ sinh một lần một tuần.

*Thay gioăng mới*
Thông thường, bạn chỉ cần thay gioăng mới cho cánh tủ lạnh. Cứ 12 tháng một lần, hãy kiểm tra gioăng xem nó có hoạt động tốt không. Có một cách để kiểm tra gioăng là dùng giấy. Hãy đặt một mảnh giấy giữa phần cánh tủ và tủ, đóng tủ vào và kéo tờ giấy ra. Nếu tờ giấy trượt ra dễ dàng, đó là lúc bạn nên gioăng mới.




_Dùng một tờ giấy để kiểm tra xem cánh cửa tủ lạnh đã đóng kín hay chưa_​
Gioăng cánh cửa tủ lạnh sẽ không thể dùng được nữa, nếu:
_- Bị nứt_
_- Bị rách_
_- Cong hoặc cong ở các mép_
_- Cứng chứ không dẻo_

Hãy đặt mua một miếng gioăng mới. Trước tiên, bạn cần biết thương hiệu và kiểu tủ lạnh của bạn. Nếu không biết, hãy nhìn vào phía sau tủ lạnh. Thường có một nhãn dán với các thông tin khác về tủ lạnh.

Tiếp theo, truy cập trang web của nhà sản xuất, nhập thông tin thiết bị và loại gioăng mà bạn cần. Hoặc, đơn giản hơn bạn có thể đến cửa hàng sửa chữa thiết bị gần nơi bạn ở và họ sẽ đặt mua bộ phận thay thế cho bạn.

Một khi có gioăng mới, hãy lấy nó ra khỏi bao bì, đặt trong một bồn rửa hoặc bồn tắm và ngâm trong nước ấm. Điều này sẽ giúp gioăng mềm dẻo hơn, dễ lắp đặt và sẽ thẳng ra nếu có bị cong ở bất kỳ chỗ nào trong quá trình vận chuyển.

Để bỏ gioăng cũ, hãy bắt đầu từ trên cùng. Cầm phần cạnh gioăng ở bên trong cánh cửa và kéo nó lên. Bạn sẽ thấy một tấm chắn được gắn với các ốc vít. Dùng tuốc nơ vít để nới lỏng các vít xung quanh gioăng. Sau đó, kéo miếng gioăng ra.

Nếu bạn không nhìn thấy có ốc vít, đừng lo. Chỉ cần kéo dải gioăng ra cho đến khi nó bật ra khỏi rãnh. Và cuối cùng là lắp gioăng mới vào. Nếu bạn không biết cách thao tác trong công đoạn tháo gioăng cũ và lắp gioăng mới, bạn có thể nhờ thợ sửa chữa xử lý cho mình. Điều quan trọng nhất là bạn đã phát hiện ra nguyên nhân cánh tủ lạnh không đóng kín và giải pháp.

Sau khi đã lắp gioăng mới, hãy thử xem cánh cửa tủ lạnh đã đóng được kín hay chưa. Sau khi đóng cánh cửa tủ lạnh, hãy rà soát từ trên xuống dưới, nếu bạn không cảm thấy có luồng mát nào phả ra, bạn đã thành công. Nếu không, hãy kiểm tra lại. Nếu gioăng cánh cửa vẫn còn những khoảng trống hoặc cong vênh, hãy làm ấm gioăng bằng chiếc máy sấy. Như vậy, gioăng sẽ vào khuôn.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

